
Gaslighting at Work: How to Recognize It–and Stop It – Career Contessa - teknation
https://www.careercontessa.com/advice/gaslighting-in-the-office/
======
verdverm
Gaslighting should definitely be understood by more people. There are many who
use it to take advantage of others.

This piece is a quick intro with references to more. Highly recommended, wish
I could upvote more.

Thank you for sharing!

